# Warning from the British Embassy



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Warning From the British Embassy, Cairo.

Dear Wardens and Associate Wardens,

We are aware of a mugging at knifepoint of two British teenagers on Friday evening in Maadi. The incident occurred on the pedestrian bridge over the metro line linking Road 7 to Road 9 (Road 84 on the grid map) at 2130. The two muggers held the couple at knifepoint and stole mobile phones, an ipod and money. Fortunately, the teenagers were unharmed. 

At the moment, this would appear to be an isolated incident. However, it is worth being aware that although Maadi is usually a safe place we need to be aware of the surrounding environment at all times and try to avoid situations where such events are more likely. If such an incident should occur, security advice is that you should hand over your valuables if threatened, as these teenagers did. 

Please do pass this message on to your contacts.

On this rather downbeat note, I hope you all have an enjoyable summer break and I will see you in September.

Best regards

Dawn 

Dawn Naughton

Her Majesty's Consul | British Embassy | 7 Ahmed Ragheb Street | Cairo | Tel +20 2 27916000 | FTN: 8407 6005


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> .....................................
> 
> At the moment, this would appear to be an isolated incident.
> 
> .............................



May be for Brits it is...........

But 9:30 PM?! That's not supposed to be late enough for this sh!t! 

Glad the kids made the right choice and walked away from this [email protected], good on them :clap2:

Enjoy your time in here people!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> May be for Brits it is...........
> 
> But 9:30 PM?! That's not supposed to be late enough for this sh!t!
> 
> ...




Is there a time that's late enough?


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

The incident occurred on the pedestrian bridge over the metro line linking Road 7 to Road 9 (Road 84 on the grid map) *at 2130.*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> The incident occurred on the pedestrian bridge over the metro line linking Road 7 to Road 9 (Road 84 on the grid map) *at 2130.*




Yes I know...


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't read your comment good.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Is there a time that's late enough?


Well it's kinda hard to explain, but yes? There was a time when there was a time that's not late enough for [email protected] like this, specially considering how serious it was? On a pedestrian bridge (An open area? Not inside a building or a vehicle?), with what's considered a weapon according to the "law" in here? I mean it's not like picking a wallet or something.

Usually incidents like this took place at times when there aren't too many people around, and that varies, in Summer time 9:30 PM is NOT that late, it could be considered late if it was Winter time, as people in here tend to be home earlier when it's cold, so it's a better chance for those idiots to do what they want without anyone seeing it.......

It's all a matter of luck anyway............

But at least it happened in an open space, if something went wrong, people would probably find out soon and call ambulances, not many people get lucky enough to have that :s

Sorry about the incident anyway


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Glad the kids got away safely, albeit without their phones and money at least they still have their lives. 

It's not really shocking to hear that this has happened, it just doesn't usually get reported from my understanding. Let's just hope they catch the *******s that did it.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sam said:


> Glad the kids got away safely, albeit without their phones and money at least they still have their lives.
> 
> It's not really shocking to hear that this has happened, it just doesn't usually get reported from my understanding. Let's just hope they catch the *******s that did it.


LOL Sam!!!

British victims? And an official warning from the British Embassy in here?! Of course someone's gonna have a real hard time for that :lol:

Lets just hope that they catch the idiots who actually did it, not just bring anyone in and say that they're the one did it...... as usual........


----------



## Giovannino (Jan 9, 2009)

*Mugging*



MaidenScotland said:


> Warning From the British Embassy, Cairo.
> 
> Dear Wardens and Associate Wardens,
> 
> ...


That bridge may be an open area but it is not lit up at night so its pretty easy to be caught unawares. Much the same for many streets of course where lamposts are not good enough. Still maybe the local police could make an effort to do some patrols....?? In a separate incident only 2 days ago outside Maadi a friend in her early thirties was near a main road close to some construction buildings waiting for her friends in broad daylight , was approached unexpectedly by a man who grabbed her phone and punched her in the face then ran off and escaped swiftly with the help of an accomplice on a motorbike. Who knows how many of these cases take place, not so sure we are safe here anymore


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As you can see the main reason I posted this was because the B.E wanted the word out.
Egypt has always been deemed a safe country but I believe that is because crime is not reported and if it is reported it doesn't go into the statistics.
In the past when I have brought these matters up I have had a couple of posters berate me saying "I feel safer here than in London" or as one poster said only bad things happen to bad people or words to that affect. This country is no safer than London or Glasgow in fact I suspect it might even be more dangerous as people are lulled into a fall sense of security. I live beside a police station and daily and all through the night wagons full of suspects arrive to be processed. I would estimate at least 20 per wagon and given on an average day their must be at 10 wagons and of course I don't see them all just gives a small indication to the crime that does go on but I never see these figures reported. One girl had her handbag snatched outside this police station..did any of the police give chase??? Did they heck.
Please be safe and be aware at all times of your surroundings and don't think you are safe because the guide books and government tells you so, after all this country relies on tourists and they don't want to scare them off.

Maiden


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Statistics say that everything's "fine", everything's "ok", and my favorite..........Everything's "under control" and ahhhhh, the "progress" statics when they happen :lol:

Ya, right, and I'm George W. Bush :lol:

People "living" in here are supposed to actually believe this *@#$#@*! Everyone's expected to believe that for some reason, and obviously the reason is clear enough, everyone's believed to be "smart" enough to do so :lol: 

But fortunately for them.......some actually did/do believe that 

MaidenScotland's advice summarized it all though, people should just use their body organs properly.......Eyes to watch......Brain to think......And you'll be "fine", unless you're a "bad" person  (Sorry, couldn't help it )

Enjoy your time in here folks.......


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> As you can see the main reason I posted this was because the B.E wanted the word out.
> Egypt has always been deemed a safe country but I believe that is because crime is not reported and if it is reported it doesn't go into the statistics.
> In the past when I have brought these matters up I have had a couple of posters berate me saying "I feel safer here than in London" or as one poster said only bad things happen to bad people or words to that affect. This country is no safer than London or Glasgow in fact I suspect it might even be more dangerous as people are lulled into a fall sense of security. I live beside a police station and daily and all through the night wagons full of suspects arrive to be processed. I would estimate at least 20 per wagon and given on an average day their must be at 10 wagons and of course I don't see them all just gives a small indication to the crime that does go on but I never see these figures reported. One girl had her handbag snatched outside this police station..did any of the police give chase??? Did they heck.
> Please be safe and be aware at all times of your surroundings and don't think you are safe because the guide books and government tells you so, after all this country relies on tourists and they don't want to scare them off.
> ...



:clap2:

Well said.

Most crimes are not reported, those that are reported are rarely followed up. You really have to know "someone" to get things done. 

I personally do feel much safer in Sharm than London or other cities, but mainly because I'm a country girl and feel uneasy in any city, Cairo included. The biggest problem here is fraud, and that can be avoided in most cases with a little intelligence from the victim's side.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Giovannino said:


> That bridge may be an open area but it is not lit up at night so its pretty easy to be caught unawares. Much the same for many streets of course where lamposts are not good enough. Still maybe the local police could make an effort to do some patrols....?? In a separate incident only 2 days ago outside Maadi a friend in her early thirties was near a main road close to some construction buildings waiting for her friends in broad daylight , was approached unexpectedly by a man who grabbed her phone and punched her in the face then ran off and escaped swiftly with the help of an accomplice on a motorbike. Who knows how many of these cases take place, not so sure we are safe here anymore



Hi

Sorry to hear about your friend and hope that the incident was not too scary for her. Has your friend reported the attack? 

maiden


----------

